# Drum handler recomendations?



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, a bobcat and a set of barrell grabbers that will lift and rotate. TED


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Ted,
I guess I needed to be a little more specific. My shop is a bit small for a bobcat or forklift inside. I am looking for some type of handler that will lift the drum and be pushed into location and then rotate for dispensing.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I used to use a "cherry picker" such as you might use to pull an engine. With something like this hung on the end.
http://www.globalindustrial.com/searchResult?ref=h/search&q=drum+handler+attachment


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Light weight and simple
http://www1.mscdirect.com/cgi/NNSRI...re=ItemDetail-_-ResultListing-_-SearchResults


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#drum-handlers/=e92ny6


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Look and see if "Tubar"? is still in business. They made a small walk behind 24 volt lift with outriders. a "squeezer", and the a rotator. I used one many years ago, and found it dependable.

Crazy Roland


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Island Apiaries said:


> Any advice?


How much honey are you handling and how often? If you are using a barrel at a time, daily, then I can see why you need such a rig as one which will lift and dump. But, have you thought about buckets? Maybe you would be better off putting your honey up in buckets, so you can manually lift them and dump them. That's what I do w/ 28,000lbs annually.


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

northern tool .com has a lot of different ones. also has drum racks etc.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

For our bottling drums, my husband built a stand from wood and is on 4 wheels. The barrel sits on it, and there is a hole in the platform for the ABS pipe and the honeygate. Easy to move when full. I have 5 drums each on their own stand. The wheels are rated for heavy weight and have lag bolts in to secure them so they will not fall out. I know cause i asked hubby one day. I was moving a drum and thought to myself, boy if the wheels gave out I would have a mess. Then I thought, wait! If the wheels gave out i would be in trouble. When the barrels are empty and i wash the drums, he inspects the carts for any wear and tear

Cheap, easy to make and have lasted a long time


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the great advice. I found one that will work perfectly in my very limited space. Hopefully a bigger shop is in my near future!


----------

